# [SOLVED] listowanie (wyświetlanie) zawartości katalogu

## arek.k

Czy jest możliwość wyświetlania tylko katalogów (które znajdują cię w listowaniym katalogu) podczas sprawdzania zawartości katalogu?

Np. mamy katalog "nowy":

 *Quote:*   

> arek@gentoo ~/nowy $ ls -l
> 
> razem 8
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 arek users 48 kwi 26 22:06 nowy1
> ...

 

Jak widać w katalogu "nowy" są 3 katalogi i 2 pliki. Ja chciałbym aby wyświetlane były tylko katalogi, np.:

 *Quote:*   

> arek@gentoo ~/nowy $ ls -l --jakasopcja
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 arek users 48 kwi 26 22:06 nowy1
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 2 arek users 48 kwi 26 22:06 nowy2
> ...

 

Oczywiscie "jakasopcja" nie istnieje (przeczytałem dokumentację ls). Czy jest jakiś sposób, aby osiągnąć pokazany powyżej efekt?Last edited by arek.k on Wed Apr 26, 2006 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bako

mozna by skorzystac z "du"

----------

## chojny

```
ls -l | grep ^d
```

----------

## psla

moze cos takiego....

ls -l | grep '^d'

----------

## arek.k

 *psla wrote:*   

> moze cos takiego....
> 
> ls -l | grep '^d'

 

Dzięki, o to mi właśnie chodziło. Mam tylko jeszcze jedno pytanie: czy można jakoś wyłuskać tą informację, że dany obiekt jest katalogiem (czyli wyświetlać tylko katalogi) stosując sam ls zamiast ls -l?

----------

## psla

chodzi o to zeby tylko nazwa katalogu byla w jednej linii?

ls -F | grep '/$'

----------

## arek.k

 *psla wrote:*   

> chodzi o to zeby tylko nazwa katalogu byla w jednej linii?
> 
> ls -F | grep '/$'

 

W sumie wystarczyło trochę pomysleć, ale chyba mam za mał odoświadczenia w tworzeniu takich skryptów   :Sad: .

Dzięki, to mi wystarczy.

----------

## YANOUSHek

Można też coś takiego:

```
$ find -type d -maxdepth 1 -mindepth 1
```

----------

